# Bug bite with ring around it? Mosquito vs. tick bite?



## teamsalem (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mamas,
My 6 year old was at the park yesterday and acquired what I thought were several mosquito bites on her leg. They were very itchy this morning, so we put some baking soda paste on them. This evening they look like this -

__
https://flic.kr/p/1
The rings around them freak me out a bit as we are in an area with a lot of ticks. But, they otherwise look like skeeter bites to me.  Any one experience this?


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I would get that checked out. That ring does not look like a mosquito bite. Call the dr and get a Lyme test.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah you'd better get that checked for Lyme, if it is Lyme you NEED to catch it early.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

JamieCatheryn said:


> Oh yeah you'd better get that checked for Lyme, if it is Lyme you NEED to catch it early.


The Lyme disease rash doesn't appear that quickly after a tick bite (about 3 days seems to be the minimum), so if you know your DD got those bites yesterday, Lyme seems very unlikely. You also can't test this soon after a bite.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

That is, IMO, a classic bulls eye rash of Lyme. If she is seen (and I think she should be) they will almost certainly prescribe antibiotics. They won't test b/c it's too soon, and with a rash that classic it is recommended to treat without testing. She was probably bit before getting the bug bites- that's just coincidence. I believe very strongly in antibiotics for Lyme.

ETA: do ALL the bites look like that? I just realized there was more than 1. The other 1 in the photo doesn't have the same look. Also- bug bites will change how they look day to day. If the bullseye is still the same a day after the pic is taken, it would be more classically Lyme.


----------

